# ReadyBoost w linuksie :D

## wodzik

jakis czas dowiedzialem sie o kolejnej fajnej funcji visty. konkretnie o ReadyBoost. tak sobie mysle ze pomysl calkiem fajny. wystarczy zrobic odpowiedni system plikow na pendrajwie i dodac do fstaba i powinno smigac. niestety nie mam zadnego pendrajwa do testow, ale jak ktos by chcial sprobowac jak dziala moze dac znac.

----------

## manwe_

Nie czytałem całości, typowe pieprzenie w stylu m$, ale chyba chodzi o zwyczajny swap na flash'u. Pytanie... co za problem? Tworzysz plik, potem swapon i po sprawie. Najlepiej drugi na dysku o tym samym priorytecie, dzięki czemu Linux będzie używał ich jednocześnie [taka mała imitacja RAID]. Jedyna różnica to taka, że Linux z 512MB RAM działa w pełni używalnie, w przeciwieństwie do Viśty wio, więc testy trzeba by przeprowadzać przy jakichś zaśmiecaczach, np. Java.

----------

## wodzik

moze sie przydac, np podczas instalacji visty w qemu/virtualbox/vmware-serwer na kompie z 512 ramu, bo trzeba ustawic wiscie 512 zeby w ogole zaczela sie instalowac, albo podczas gry w quake4 ktory na moim kompie ledwo chodzi (na windzie w ogole nie idzie grac). a jesli to prawda co pisza:

 *Quote:*   

> A teraz kilka faktów, które powinny przemówić do zwolenników nawet bardzo szybkich dysków twardych. Urządzenia spełniające wymagania technologii ReadyBoost charakteryzują się następującą ilością losowych odczytów na sekundę:
> 
> •	
> 
> 2.5[MB/s] : 4 [kB] = (2.5*1024)[kB/s] : 4 [kB] = 640 [odczytów/s]
> ...

 

wiec dysk by tylko przeszkadzal, ale za to ustawienie swapu na 2 flaszach moglo by juz dac niezlego kopa.

----------

## Wojtek_

Wedlug MS ReadyBoost ma 'powiekszac' RAM - niby jakim cudem skoro odczyt/zapis jest nieporownywalnie wolniejszy. Poza tym, pendrive'y maja ograniczona zywotnosc, ktora dzieki readyboost jest chyba scieta o polowe. Kolejny bajer firmy z redmond.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## manwe_

@Wojtek: ale mają szybszy dostęp niż zwykłe dyski, więc jako swap sprawdzają się lepiej, a Viście zawsze mało. Poza tym użyszkodnicy Windy są bogaci, co to dla nich jeden czy dwa pendrive'y jeżeli wydali na "system" równowartość nawet kilkunastu.

----------

## BeteNoire

Szybszy dostęp? Możesz to jakoś uzasadnić?

Jakoś nie wydaje mi się, by suma sumarum prędkość r/w na pendrajwie była większa niż na dodatkowym dysku, na którym możemy sobie założyć swapa...

----------

## mbar

BeteNoire, nie myl "szybkości" dostępu z prędkością.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *mbar wrote:*   

> BeteNoire, nie myl "szybkości" dostępu z prędkością.

 

Nie zmienia to faktu, że dostęp może i jest szybszy, ale już przy większych ilościach danych jest ograniczony prędkością pendriva. A te, przynajmniej jakiś czas temu, były ~3 razy wolniejsze od dysków. Ciekawe jak wygląda zależności dla różnych ilości danych itp.

W każdym razie nie wiem co to za wielka nowość... można sobie przecież zrobić swap na pendrivie zamiast na dysku albo tu i tu (albo jeszcze w 5 innych miejscach ;-).

----------

## manwe_

@lazy_bum: I o to chodzi!  :Smile:  W Linux'ie uważamy to wręcz za oczywiste, że swap jest porozkładany w dowolne miejsca [choćby na streamer'a  :Wink: ], tak samo z miejscem hibernacji, czy innymi pierdołami. Chcesz? Masz. Małym zaskoczeniem może być swap w pamięci karty graficznej, ale zaraz przychodzi proste wytłumaczenie "a dlaczego by nie?". A m$... no cóż, oni muszą pisać do tego zupełnie nową wersję OS  :Wink: 

----------

## quosek

i zeby zakonczyc - zywotnic pendrive nie jest problemem - wystarczy kupic chocby takie pqi z wieczysta (99 lat od zakupu) gwarancja  :Wink:  (pare meisiecy temu 1gb w wersji super-mini kupowalem za jakies 50zl) - zajedziesz jeden, to na gwarancji wymienia Ci na nastepny  :Wink: 

pytanie tylko, czy nie lepiej dolozyc po prostu kostke ramu (pen 1gb to kolo 50zl [by byl wydajny], zas goodramu 1gb (ddr2, 800MHz, fakt - CL5) to 62zl + 10 przeyslki) - troszeczke drozej, ale o ile wydajniej)

----------

## BeteNoire

 *quosek wrote:*   

> pytanie tylko, czy nie lepiej dolozyc po prostu kostke ramu (pen 1gb to kolo 50zl [by byl wydajny], zas goodramu 1gb (ddr2, 800MHz, fakt - CL5) to 62zl + 10 przeyslki) - troszeczke drozej, ale o ile wydajniej)

 

A jeśli ktoś już ma pendrive i nie ma kasy na RAM? :] To pewnie jakiś biedny gentoowiec, albo... pirat łindołsowski  :Razz:  Trudno mi uwierzyć, by ktoś kto wydaje na sam system kilkaset zł szczypał się z kwestią zakupu dodatkowego giga ramu...

Imo ten Ready Boost to poroniony idiotyzm.

----------

## Poe

coz, ale zauważcie jaki to jest piekny chwyt marketingowy (chły... chły.. chły.... chłyt matekindowy  :Wink:  ) ze strony ms. wiecie ile osob nieuswiadomionych na to pojdzie chwalac 'blyskawicznego windowsa' a ile to dodatkowej kasy dla wszelkich casopism popularno-komputerowych, okladki brzmiace "przyspiesz swoja viste!" itp itd...

----------

## danrok^

Kumpel na viście z 512MB ramu wrzucił jej 2GB pendrive jakiegoś z wyższej półki. Wzrost wydajności raczej niezauważalny, także nie wiem czy to ma sens. Lepiej kostkę 1GB ramu. Na laptopie mam 2GB ramu i miałem vistę oryginalnie - chodziła niby ok. Wydawało mi się, że na C2D powinna chodzić jednak dużo szybciej. Szybko zmieniłem system na Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

vista po prostu boli. moja matka dostala do lapopa preinstalowaną viste. system jak stoi, nic nie robi, zżera ~10% procesora (c2d chyba 1.6 ztcp) i 40-60%ramu (1gb)... IMO jest to zdrowo nie tak... a teraz juz co raz rzadziej sie uświadczy kompa, zwlaszcza laptopa bez visty. jedynie te lepsze maja xppro.

----------

## SlashBeast

Kupiłem sobie laptopa własnie, niestety ma równiez Viste preinstalowaną, na dniach mi go przyślą - pierwsze co zrobie to obraz partycji z Vistą i partycji odzyskiwania (może kiedyś będzie mi potrzebne to.) i... pozbęde się jej przed pierwszym uruchomieniem. Nie ma co się rozwodzić nad tym jak bardzo Vista ssie.Last edited by SlashBeast on Sun Nov 25, 2007 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c2p

Z mojego laptopa vista wyleciała w tym samym dniu, w którym go rozpakowałem. Naklejkę też zerwałem od razu  :Smile: . W ciągu jednego dnia zainstalowałem gentoo base + kde + wszystkie inne programy, których normalnie używam codziennie.

----------

## danrok^

Ten kto ma viste business może ją za darmo wymienić na xp pro. Tak właśnie zrobiłem. Gentoo jest super na laptopa, ale trochę dysk to jednak odczuwa, nie grzeje Wam się? W ogóle podobno nie można sprzedawać z systemem operacyjnym, bo nie można zmuszać do korzystania z rekomendowanych systemów operacyjnych. Prawda to?

----------

## c2p

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> Gentoo jest super na laptopa, ale trochę dysk to jednak odczuwa, nie grzeje Wam się?

 

Temperatura dysku podczas normalnej pracy waha się między 30-33st, rdzenie procka mają maksymalnie 40-45st.

Podczas kompilacji temperatura dysku rzadko przekracza 40, natomiast procesor przy maksymalnej wydajności ma około 65stopni. Przy większym obciążeniu automatycznie włącza się chłodzenie, więc nie muszę się bać przegrzania.

----------

